# someone help?



## OI$urfGOD (Jul 31, 2004)

can someone send me in the direction in which i may be able to find a turbo setup for 03 spec ? or maybe someone that specializes in this and can do it for under 3 k ? if so please help


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you won't do it for under 3,000, so stop that dream right now.

www.powertechimports.com or www.forcedinductionracing.com

next time, take a gander at the search button, you'd have found it


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

I those sites don't provide any help, check out hpautoworks.com. They don't advertise a setup for the spec, but you can order it online or call andy. They are an awesome store in Tempe Az. Got all my mods through them. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm 99% sure HP autoworks doesn't make a proven, safe, reliable turbo kit.

the PTI kit has been proven............................time and again.

a growing number of members on b15sentra.net have the PTI kit


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I'm 99% sure HP autoworks doesn't make a proven, safe, reliable turbo kit.
> 
> the PTI kit has been proven............................time and again.
> 
> a growing number of members on b15sentra.net have the PTI kit


HPautoworks has a spec that's sponsered by them, according to Andy (the owner) The kit is fully reliable. Won't put money on it though. But I would go with the pti for the power. looks like 17 more hp.

edit: By the way, is the pti street legal, and will it pass smog in Ca.?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

bahaha, no turbo kit is street legal with CARB..............it _might_ pass emissions in CA, but I doubt it'll pass visual. I don't know what all is entailed in emissions since FL doesn't do testing.

Moving back to Forced Induction where this belongs


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

chimmike said:


> bahaha, no turbo kit is street legal with CARB..............it _might_ pass emissions in CA, but I doubt it'll pass visual. I don't know what all is entailed in emissions since FL doesn't do testing.
> 
> Moving back to Forced Induction where this belongs


Damn man....

MAybe I'll just by a vw gti and get some upgrades, intercooler turbo intake exhaust. At least since it is stock w/ turbo upgrades are not illegal in ca.
Of course I'll keep the spec.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get an SRT4-----same price as the GTI (generally) but you get a lot more umph out of a pretty sweet package. Oh, and it should handle better than the GTI out of the box as well 

turbocharging the Spec V is still a good option, but not if you're concerned with emissions.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

chimmike said:


> get an SRT4-----same price as the GTI (generally) but you get a lot more umph out of a pretty sweet package. Oh, and it should handle better than the GTI out of the box as well
> 
> turbocharging the Spec V is still a good option, but not if you're concerned with emissions.


HE** no. I'll never own a neon again. P.O.S. IMO. Had a neon before my spec. Tranny went out after 70K (auto) cost more than the car to replace. after about 80k it flat out wouldn't start. Finally got it started and when I wouyld come to a stop, it would die. To keep it running I had to put it in nuetral and rev the engine until the light turned green. If I had the money, I'd rather go w/ the evo or the sti.


----------

